# Indoor potty systems



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

I just want to thank everyone on the forum who suggested the indoor potty system!!:hail:

Not only is it a must have when it's too dark to go out and in bad weather!:rain: but especially for me now because I was hit buy a car and unable to walk for 3months. It would be impossible for me to take Kylie out on crutches so having him in his X pen with the potty system is a lifesaver!!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Tess - I'm so sorry to hear you're on crutches for 3 months! But glad that Kylie's doing great with his x-pen and indoor potty. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry! Feel better soon!!!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your accident. Hope you are feeling all better real soon! So nice that the indoor potty is working out for you, especially in your condition.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you Diane! I really don't know how I would manage without it!!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh no! So sorry to hear about your accident.  Hope you have a quick, uneventful recovery.


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

So sorry to hear about the accident! I'll bet you are so happy to have Kylie to keep you company.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your accident.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Sending you heal thoughts!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Hope your feeling better soon. I'm sure Kylie is keeping you in good company.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks so much everybody!! Kylie is the best part of my world!!

I do feel bad because I can't walk and play with him the way I would like!!:-(


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hopefully it won't be too long before you are up to speed again. One thing about Havanese is that most of them are VERY good about knowing when we are under the weather, and willing to just cuddle and hang out when we need it. 

I was in bed for. Week and a half recently with a bad cold that turned into a sinus infection. Pixel and Kodi are pretty self-sufficient. The spent a lot of the day cuddling with me, but would go off and "do their thing" from time to time also. I wasn't sure what I was going to do with Panda, though. How to entertain a 5 1/2 month old puppy when you can hardly drag yourself out of bed to make a cup of tea? She was AMAZING. She spent most each day on the bed with me, either just cuddling or chewing on an antler. Intermiipttently, I took them all downstairs so they could go out to relieve themselves and have a quick run-around in the back yard. That little puppy did that for TEN DAYS!!!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Karen your babies are amazing!! It's true they seem to know when you're not feeling good and are so adaptable!! I can't imagine my world without nurse Kylie!!

I used to have Kylie sleep next to me in the crate and 4:30-5:30 in the morning I would bring him to his Xpen to potty but now I'm on :crutch: and unable to take him out so I just let him sleep in his Xpen. The biggest challenge is for me to get there before he poops so he doesn't eat it… I hope when I'm healed he will re-adjust to sleeping in the crate in my room!! During the day his Xpen & potty system are right next to where I sit and I'm able to put him in and taken out fairly easily… I just don't know how I'm going to do this for 3 months!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tess - I hope the next 3 months go by quickly for you and you are back on your feet again real soon. Also hoping that Kylie is a good boy and nurse for you! It sounds like he has adjusted to your new set up and I'm sure he will be happy to rejoin you in the bedroom when you are ready for him. Good luck with both your recovery and puppy raising!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you so much Diane!! 

I keep telling Kylie that I'm sorry and know things are tough now but he's so lucky to be alive!! I was walking him and got hit by a car in a crosswalk. I walk him the right side because I always worry about cars or bikes hitting him and if he was on the left side he wouldn't be around today!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

OMG, that is just horrible! It sounds like you are very lucky to be alive too. Thank God Kylie wasn't injured or worse. That would have made your situation worse than it already is for you. Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes we are both So lucky!! When I was hit I fell and let go of the leash and Kylie just cried and went running down the street so he could've been hit doing that as well!!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

On my Tess, what a horrible experience for both of you. Get well soon.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

What a nightmare! It's awful just reading about it.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh what a scary thing to happen to you and your baby. So glad he wasn't hurt and you are on the mend.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I'm just so happy that Kylie was not walking on my left side!!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

It looks like Chi-Chi is the same age is Kylie :smile2: Is her birthday November 7?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So sorry you and Kylie are having to go through this. Positive healing thoughts for your quick recovery!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

That's really scary! You had an angel watching over you both. 0Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your accident. Thank God you are OK! Best to you from Zoe and I.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

LochTess said:


> It looks like Chi-Chi is the same age is Kylie :smile2: Is her birthday November 7?


November 4!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Holy Crap. I can't believe everything is going to be okay when so much could've gone awry. I'm sure your fur baby all be patiently waiting for you. I think dogs can sense that stuff. It's uncanny how some dogs will be really gentle with some people that need gentleness the most. They tap into something we can't sense completely. But maybe I'm thinking they know too much. 

Anyway, I'm glad you are well and your Kylie will also be awesome when you are able.


----------

